# Injured bullfrog



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Yesterday we went to a reptile show and got two new pacman frogs. We also stopped by an asian market because there are none where we live. There was a sad lone live bullfrog at the meat counter. After a few minutes of agonizing we brought him home and put him in isolation away from our other species. He has a lot of tissue missing from his nose and sores underneat his foot and belly. He was living in a quarter inch of freezing filthy water. We have soaked him in deeper mountain spring water and also put him on dry paper towels and have tried to minimize his stress. The bathroom is kept at 70 degrees and i have misted his rubbermaid to keep him moist. He has refused mealworms, crickets, and a mini crawler. I got frozen baby mice but they went bad after being out all day yesterday. What can i do to help him? Would like a vet to look at his nose and check his poop for parasites. He is quite chubby and getting a little more more active and vocalized a little earlier so i hope those are good signs. He had been at the market for at least a week. But he pushes food away with his foot. We named him Bully. I have tried to reassure him that he is ok now. We couldnt let him slowly suffer and then be eaten.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm no expert, but sores like that make me think of ranavirus. I suppose they could be stress induced rubbing sores, but I would definitely err on the side of caution and get him tested ASAP. 

I seem to remember reading that live frogs sold as food in such marketplaces were sources for a few diseases. I'd have to do some digging to find where I encountered that information.

You seem to have a soft spot for these guys, as I recall you had quite an ordeal with another large group you had some time ago. I hope this goes better for you. Do keep in mind, however, that frog is just going to be replaced with another, since one sale encourages another.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006320709000834

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/15/7/08-1636_article


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you for your replies! Will call the vet tomorrow and have him tested for ranavirus and chytrid. He is isolated from our other frogs. He is acting increasingly ok and i am hoping he will be ok. I think he is a farmed rana catesbiana but dont know if he is from the us or imported.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Frog to see vet this morning. Last night back leg started to swell and turn red and has blood in small amt oozing out bottom. Redleg? Hope the vet can pull the poor thing through this. Will also ask for pcr chytrid, ranavirus, and other tests.


----------



## froggy_skibum (Aug 10, 2013)

silk pothos vines from the dollar store will make for some good cover and are easy to bleach afterwards


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Just got home but sadly i think the poorbullfrog is dead. Testsfor rana and chytrid are pending. The vet gave the frog oral and topical enrofloxacin.  RIP poor froggy.


----------

